# Perko Removable Bi-Color 12Volt Light with mount, New



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought this for my last boat years ago but sold that boat before I ever used this. It is new in the package with all instructions and documentation. Will fit in any existing bow light receptacle, or one is included if your boat doesn't have one. Also has a light that will light up your boat.

One mile visibility for use on sail or power driven vessels under 12 meters (39.4'). Red and Green lens. Black plastic top. 3/4": diameter anodized aluminum tube. Deck illuminating utility light. Stow-A-Way plug in type pole.

Click here to see the pictures on my KSL ad.

$15 or make offer


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Sold


----------

